# Lowrance HDS owners question



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I know some of you run multiple HDS untits and share data from one to the other.

I have a 12 touch on the console and added a touch 9 to the bow last fall. I want to share waypoints between the two.

From what I have been able to read and partially understand all I need to do is run a Ethernet cable from the one unit to the other via the yellow connectors and it's done. Is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yep it's pretty easy


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lundy & Kevin,
I do not have an HDS "untit,"  but previous generation Lowrance units (and HDS too, pretty sure) only pass gps coordinates/data through an NMEA 2000 network. Only sonar video is shared through the yellow Ethernet ports. To set up an NMEA 2000 network have a look at my NMEA 2000 Network Lessons Learned thread stickied at the top of this forum.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I forgot about that I have one of those too  Lundy I would look into it,shoot knippennburg a message he has set up his couple last boats with touch systems


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

In looking into the HDS Touch units, I see that they can share map chip data (one map chip for several units networked together). Older units couldn't do that. Nice deal!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have sent off a question to Lowrance to see if I just need the Ethernet or have to run the Nema 2000 to share waypoints.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lowrance replied to my question

All I need is the Ethernet cable connection to share mapping and waypoints


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Lowrance replied to my question
> 
> All I need is the Ethernet cable connection to share mapping and waypoints


Thanks for checking! Must be new with the Touch units. Are all the Gen 2s like that?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know, I told them what models I had and they said just Ethernet was all I needed to share everything between two units


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

once connected you can also pick which transducer you would like to view. so if you have a hds touch w side scan on the rear, you could view it from the the other hds. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

wallydvr said:


> once connected you can also pick which transducer you would like to view. so if you have a hds touch w side scan on the rear, you could view it from the the other hds.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



Now that would be sweet !!!


----------

